# Best WMA's for Turkey Hunting



## JaneDeere (Feb 14, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where the best WMA's for turkey hunting are?  I've never done turkeys before.  I live in Lawrenceville.  Is Wilson Shoals any good?  My shotgun should be in any day.... Mossbert 835 Ulti-Mag Tactical Turkey.  I applied for quota hunts, but don't expect to get drawn... just get a priority for next year.


----------



## SFLRICK (Feb 14, 2009)

I doubt you will get too many diehard turkey hunters to tell you which WMA's are the best to try. I suggest trying to find an area that isn't so well known as the hunting pressure will be lighter and your odds will be better to get on a bird that isn't so pressured as many are on the more popular turkey area's. 
An even better way to break into turkey hunting is to go along with a friend. Don't plan to hunt just watch and learn and perhaps after your friend has gotten their birds for the year they will call one in for you. Good luck!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Feb 14, 2009)

Your best hunting will be done during the week, if you are able to go. P.m me if you get ea chance


----------



## redneckacorn (Feb 14, 2009)

I would tell you but I have this nice little honey hole thats east of here or is it north I can't recall, but the turkeys gobble and strut like crazy  just before the season and then opening day happens and if it's like last year some dummy I mean hunter will drive right up to our blind and say "man we haven't heard a gobble all morning" and you know what they never will from the truck. And we'll give them a good tongue lashing and wade the river to the real sweet spot. You see it's like that, especially on a wma, any bird you hear atleast a dozen others have heard and have common knowlege of his whereabouts. Let me give you a peice of advice , when you find that honey hole lie about its true location. There's nothing like having that gobbler treed and waiting for opening day especially on public ground but there is also nothing like haveing it ruined either. Now where'd you say the best wma's are for hunting.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry you can't get a straight answer on here without a lecture or tongue lashing, but yes there are some birds on Wilson Shoals. Just check your regs, I may be wrong but I was thinking it was quota at one time. You can go on up the road to Lake Russell, great hunting but lots of company. Start scouting and closer to the season be there at daylight to see if you hear any gobbling on the roost. Good luck.


----------



## Wetzel (Feb 14, 2009)

Plenty of turkey on Lake Russell.

I can't really say which WMA's are best.  Seems to be plenty of turkey on most. 

GON should have the turkey hunting WMA article in its next magazine which will show how many birds were checked out of each WMA last spring.  I always enjoy looking at that to see how hunter success went on various WMA's last year.


----------



## JaneDeere (Feb 14, 2009)

thanks, will definitely check  out GON.


----------



## JaneDeere (Feb 14, 2009)

Jighead said:


> Sorry you can't get a straight answer on here without a lecture or tongue lashing, but yes there are some birds on Wilson Shoals. Just check your regs, I may be wrong but I was thinking it was quota at one time. You can go on up the road to Lake Russell, great hunting but lots of company. Start scouting and closer to the season be there at daylight to see if you hear any gobbling on the roost. Good luck.



I believe there's a quota hunt first, but, after that, hunts open to all.  And thanks for the advice.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Feb 15, 2009)

Wetzel said:


> GON should have the turkey hunting WMA article in its next magazine which will show how many birds were checked out of each WMA last spring.  I always enjoy looking at that to see how hunter success went on various WMA's last year.



All the information from last season is listed in the PDF files in this thread.  
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=298794


----------



## atgolfer (Feb 15, 2009)

There are not birds on WMA's;  Wildlife Missing Area...


----------



## yellowhammer (Feb 15, 2009)

*WMAs*

Yes there are.You`re close to a good one,Paulding Forest.Works for me.


----------



## JaneDeere (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## atgolfer (Feb 15, 2009)

yellowhammer said:


> Yes there are.You`re close to a good one,Paulding Forest.Works for me.




Your right; 
So far I seen 3 flocks over at Paulding at 2 different places.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 17, 2009)

Just about any wma around has a good number of turkeys..Just pick one and go..


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Feb 17, 2009)

Havnt seen the first  bird at elmodel this  year. Lots of turkeys at lake seminole


----------



## Maduro on Point (Jan 1, 2011)

Jane there are a few spots like Broad River WMA, Elberton WMA that are hour an half for us public land hunters from Lawrenceville but if you really want to have fun hunting big birds Di-Lane is outstanding! I normally try and go during the week to avoid the crowds..good luck


----------



## jbriley (Jan 8, 2011)

*DI- LANE is good*



Maduro on Point said:


> Jane there are a few spots like Broad River WMA, Elberton WMA that are hour an half for us public land hunters from Lawrenceville but if you really want to have fun hunting big birds Di-Lane is outstanding! I normally try and go during the week to avoid the crowds..good luck



YOU ALSO HAVE YUCHI WMA.
afternoon hunts can be very good after the first two weekends.   I found best times are during middle of the week.


----------



## Fire Eater (Jan 8, 2011)

I used to hunt on Redlands...that place is (or was, thanks to coyotes) covered up with turkeys. One hour drive for you to the north end.


----------



## fredw (Jan 8, 2011)

JaneDeere, pm sent.


----------



## JaneDeere (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks, guys.  You are actually responding to an old post of mine.  I did get drawn for the Piedmont hunt that year, but had no luck.  After that I joined a hunt club in Dawsonville... just finished my second season there.  Had no luck with turkeys there last spring though.  Where's Di-Lane?  And Yuchi?  I know I could look them up, but I'd rather converse with you guys!


----------

